# No weeds



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

We have no weeds on our 150 acre private lake due to some people being over zealous in their removal several years ago. How do you guys feel about weeds and if they are good for a lake? I think they contribute to lake health, but I'm no expert.

Of course there is no way I know to bring them back. The fishing remains good, however, so maybe I'm worried about nothing.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

They'll be back Star1pup........Its hard to keep a "good weed" down!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

they,ll be back but your right you need weeds , they help the health of the pond. I only kill part of my pond off each year.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> they,ll be back but your right you need weeds , they help the health of the pond. I only kill part of my pond off each year.


I don't know when they killed them off, but I've been here 7 years and never caught a weed. No one else I know has caught any either.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sounds like there poisoning every year, gotta keep those ski boats happy.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> sounds like there poisoning every year, gotta keep those ski boats happy.


It has been my job to take care of the lake for 2 years so no weed killers during that time.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

My experience is to save quarter of pond with weed vegetation for fry survival...


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Yes Mountain Curs make great hunters and great family dogs! Mine going on 14yrs old and retired from hunting, now a full time truck/gator riding in his final days!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"Yes Mountain Curs make great hunters and great family dogs! Mine going on 14yrs old and retired from hunting, now a full time truck/gator riding in his final days"! 

I had the pleasure of hunting squirrels for several years with a Cur. One of the happiest/friendliest dogs I ever hunted with. 
Wonderful to hear your buddy is 14 and enjoying the easy riding. 

Regards, Ron


----------

